

Presentation about DragonflyBSD's HammerFS [pdf] - mindaugas
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~thomas/dillon_hammer/dillon_hammer_NYCBSDCon2008.pdf

======
st3fan
Reminds me of baggy pants.

